# Another Transmission Issue



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Interested in the results, I have felt this a few times but had not pinpointed when it was occurring since my wife drives 95% of the time.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Same with mine, I feel a bumping when I'm setting still with it in gear. I plan to take it in at some point but just haven't had time. I've read another thread on here somewhere about someone that had this same issue. GM done some kind of fix to it but after a while the problem came back.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

It seems to shift in and out of neutral about ever 5 to 10 seconds. I know xtremerevolution has mentioned about the transmission fluid not being the best in these cars, I wonder if this could be a start of knowing the fluid is an issue. My car has just at 7600 miles on it and about 90% of driving is light city driving. (Driving in city with only a few lights and minimal wait times at lights )


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If any of you need assistance or guidance you can feel free to send me a private message. I am so sorry that you are still dealing with these frustrating issues with your Cruze Brooks. If there is anything that I can do to assist you please let me know by private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got the car back. They couldn't find anything wrong. They ended up reprogramming the transmission. We'll see if this works or not...... Needless to say I am finished with this vehicle. Way too many issues with it. I have a lot of money invested into it and I don't feel like it's worth it.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Just wondering how many miles are on your cruze and have you checked the coloring of the transmission fluid? It should be redish, if it is a darker color it means its bad.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

My car has 17,752 miles on it. The automatic transmission was pulled at 15k miles and the torque converter seal was replaced. (Check my previous posts) New fluid was added and the filter was changed while they had the transmission disassembled.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Just wondering how many miles are on your cruze and have you checked the coloring of the transmission fluid? It should be redish, if it is a darker color it means its bad.


Red or brownish is ok. Burnt or black is not. There apparently is a gray coating on the inside of these transmissions that causes the transmission fluid to turn brownish.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I reopened his SR. I am going to make sure that we can get this issue taken care of. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I just got off the phone with GM customer service. Apparently there is nothing that they can do or offer me. This is just great, I've had 2 Cruze's with major issues and GM still cannot do anything for me. I will never buy a GM product again.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

IDK what to do. I am stuck with a lemon. I can't sell the car because nobody is going to want a newer vehicle that the transmission has been taken out of and the trade in value is just a little more than what my loan is. Please Help.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Brooks,

Please check your private messages. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know who in customer service you talk to, but Jackie and Erica here are pretty good at resolving issues and escalating those that they can't. If there truly is a documented problem, they can fix it. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We can definitely look into this and see what we can do to assist you. I sent you a private message requesting some info.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

1902Brooks said:


> I just got off the phone with GM customer service. Apparently there is nothing that they can do or offer me. This is just great, I've had 2 Cruze's with major issues and GM still cannot do anything for me. I will never buy a GM product again.


Call another dealer! I took mine in last week for the same thing, they replaced the clutches in it and all is well now. There is a service bulletin out on it and the dealer should have known that! I told them that I felt bumps while setting at stop lights and such, after diagnosing the car they called me back and told me about the bulletin and would be fixing it accordingly.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I spent 5 min. searching online and I found that particular service bulletin. It described the problem exactly and even stated to replace the clutch pack. GM customer service told me that the dealer could not duplicate the problem. The dealer never told me this....... All the dealer told me was that they checked the transmission sensors and everything checked out ok and that they reset the transmission. I'm frustrated beyond belief and I am done with this vehicle. Who knows what will go wrong with it in the future......


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

1902Brooks said:


> Just got the car back. They couldn't find anything wrong. They ended up reprogramming the transmission. We'll see if this works or not...... Needless to say I am finished with this vehicle. Way too many issues with it. I have a lot of money invested into it and I don't feel like it's worth it.


A lot of money invested? at 17k shouldnt everything be covered 100 percent under Bumper to bumper?


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

By a lot of money invested I was referring to the 2+ yrs. of car payments that have been made.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Update: The car now has 24k Miles on it and the transmission is still having the same issue when I am stopped at a stop light.


----------

